# 20 Prozent Rabatt auf viele Produkte: Alternate feiert 20. Geburtstag [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 20 Prozent Rabatt auf viele Produkte: Alternate feiert 20. Geburtstag [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 20 Prozent Rabatt auf viele Produkte: Alternate feiert 20. Geburtstag [Anzeige]


----------



## Huax (3. Februar 2012)

Man beachte den gigantischen Rabatt.
http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/6708/unbenanntlky.png


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2012)

Die Graka und die Logitech G700 sind durchaus annehmbar, den Rest finde ich mäßig interessant.


----------



## Elkhife (3. Februar 2012)

Huax schrieb:


> Man beachte den gigantischen Rabatt.
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/6708/unbenanntlky.png


 
Steht jetzt bei 109,90€


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

Huax schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte den gigantischen Rabatt.
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/6708/unbenanntlky.png



Ist nur ein Anzeigefehler, sobald man draufgeklickt hat, wird der richtige Preis angezeigt.
Aber ich musste beim ersten Hinsehen etwas schmunzeln.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2012)

Naja hier kann man schon gut sparen wenn man das Kleingeld hat.....(Die Bewertungen lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor  )

ASUS EAH7970/3GD5


----------



## Pal_Calimero (3. Februar 2012)

Kein Schnäppchen, dazu reicht sich ein paar Grafikkarten auszusuchen und die Preise zuvergleichen. So hat alternate einfnach die extrem überteuerten Grafikkarten einfach runtergesenkt. Man wird wohl die ein paar Euro über den aktuellen Preis ( geizhals ) sparen aber mehr ist da nicht drin. Schade eig. für 20 Jahre hätte ich mehr erwartet dann wäre ich auch bereit dort einzukaufen - Meinetwegen haben die dort einen guten Support, aber die Preise gehen dort gar nicht.


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

Schade, dass die asus dc2 nicht dabei ist, hab jetzt die normale bestellt. Bei mir stand noch "ab lager". Jetzt "im Zulauf". hoffe meine geht noch raus.


----------



## wfmb1747 (3. Februar 2012)

Yup... Zugeschlagen

CPU
Mainboard & RAM


----------



## Fr33dom (3. Februar 2012)

Asus VG278H für 430€ bekommen.  Wenn das kein Schnäppchen ist.


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2012)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> (Die Bewertungen lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor  )
> 
> ASUS EAH7970/3GD5


Da sage ich nur eines zu: wenn ich mir schon HW für um die 500€ gönne, dann lese ich doch *vorher* Tests dazu. Dann weiß ich, was auf mich zukommt. Das Internet soll es möglich machen Das nur am Rande... Die Asus GTX580 DCII für 374€ ist schon eine Überlegung wert

Gruß


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

Tjo, aber das sind auch DAUs. Wer misst die gpu temp mit speedfan bitte? wer spielt call of duty? 

Die Frage ist auch was unter "sehr gut gekühlt" verstanden wird


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2012)

soul4ever schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch was unter "sehr gut gekühlt" verstanden wird


Vielleicht "pustet" ja die Freundin in den Knecht

Gruß


----------



## Overclocker06 (3. Februar 2012)

LG IPS 225V für 120€, brauch ich den oder nicht? =D

Man man man, stellenweise echt gute Preise. Aber ich will ein Nubert-Heimkino, muss ich hart bleiben!


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

soul4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass die asus dc2 nicht dabei ist, hab jetzt die normale bestellt. Bei mir stand noch "ab lager". Jetzt "im Zulauf". hoffe meine geht noch raus.



Die war schon dabei, aber die wurde wohl schon vergriffen. Zum Glück hab ich die heute kurz nach 0 Uhr gekauft.


----------



## Pumpi (3. Februar 2012)

Ne GTX 590 für 569€ ist auch nicht schlecht. Wäre mir an einem FullHD Monitor lieber als ne HD 7.......


----------



## docdent (3. Februar 2012)

Overclocker06 schrieb:


> LG IPS 225V für 120€, brauch ich den oder nicht? =D
> 
> Man man man, stellenweise echt gute Preise. Aber ich will ein Nubert-Heimkino, muss ich hart bleiben!


Bleib hart, ich habe ein Nubert Heimkino, das Warten lohnt sich 

Aber weil ich das ja schon habe, musste ich bei den echt günstigen Angeboten nicht hart bleiben und habe bei LG-BD-Brenner, LG-TFT und den Logitec Mäusen zugeschlagen


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

eVoX schrieb:


> Die war schon dabei, aber die wurde wohl schon vergriffen. Zum Glück hab ich die heute kurz nach 0 Uhr gekauft.


 
Du verwechselst das oder? Die DC2 ist ja erst ab nächste Woche lieferbar.

Meine normale Asus 7970 wurde eben versandt


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

Anscheinend schon , ich meinte die GTX560Ti448 DC2, du aber, wie ich es jetzt weiß, die HD7970.


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

hihi 

Ja die ist auch nicht verkehrt. Die neue 7970 wär mir noch lieber gewesen, zumal sie nur 10€ teurer gewesen wäre als die Referenz ^^


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

Die Asus EAH6770 DC SL würde mich als Passivkarte für 95 € schon reizen, aber wenn ich an den Verbrauch der neuen AMD Karten denke bleibe ich auch lieber hart und warte noch ein bischen.


----------



## Beer (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Mitbewohner hat eben diesen Monitor gekauft, Morgen fahren wir bei dem Shop vorbei abholen:

LG FLATRON D2542P

LG FLATRON D2542P, 25" passiver 3D Monitor 

Damit sind die gemütlichen Filmabende gesichert.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Februar 2012)

Fein fein. ^^

Da Alternate laut diversen Postings im Internetz *keinen* i7 3930K mehr im C1 Stepping haben soll, hab ich gerade ein komplettes 2011-System dort bestellt - und zur Abholung direkt auslagern lassen. Am Telefon konnte man mir bzgl. des Steppings zwar keine 100%ige Antwort geben, aber wenn es wieder erwarten doch noch ein C1 sein sollte (ich soll vor Ort nachschauen), dann brauch ich das System auch nicht zu kaufen. Da aber schon viele User über ihren C2 von Alternate berichten, wäre das eher unwahrscheinlich.

Ärgerlich: Bei den 1500€ für alle 9 Komponenten des Sockel 2011-Systems hab ich lediglich ~40€ beim Mobo gespart - das einzige Teil mit einem 20% Rabat. Und da ich alle Teile dort kaufe (will gleich zusammenbauen) zahle ich schätzungsweise trotzdem noch 50-100€ drauf, da andere Shops tlw. günstiger sind.

Aber egal, ich hab lange genug auf das C2-Stepping gewartet. Wenn auf meiner CPU gleich *SR0KY* draufsteht bin ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

Dann hat Alternate ihr Ziel mit der Aktion voll erreicht bei dir


----------



## Llares (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei der Asus GTX580 DCII zugeschlagen. So einen schnäpper konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Hab noch überlegt einen 120-Herz Monitor dazu zu holen, aber die 27er sind mir zu teuer und ein 23er ist kein wirklicher Gewinn. Naja, Geld gespart. Mehr oder weniger^^


----------



## soul4ever (3. Februar 2012)

krass, hätt net gedacht dass das noch jemand macht, wo man doch schon ab 400€ z.b. die 7950 PCS+ bekommen kann...


----------



## Llares (3. Februar 2012)

410€ um genau zu sein. Das sind 50€ mehr. Dafür ist die 7950  nix schneller und hat immer noch AF-Probleme. Also, warum sollte ich das nicht machen?


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. Februar 2012)

Hab mir den Asus VS238H gegönnt  !!!


----------



## Clonemaster (3. Februar 2012)

klassischer fail, vor kurzem erst 3 Monitore gekauft ..


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2012)

soul4ever schrieb:


> krass, hätt net gedacht dass das noch jemand macht, wo man doch schon ab 400€ z.b. die 7950 PCS+ bekommen kann...


So ganz stimmt das nicht:


Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
und die Verfügbarkeit ist Gut, bei der Leistung einer GTX580, aber wesentlich geringerem Stromverbrauch kommt man natürlich ins nachdenken...

Gruß


----------



## INU.ID (4. Februar 2012)

So, endlich mit allem fertig, aber leider rattert die Pumpe der H100 wie ein alter Betonmischer voller Kieselsteine.  Hoffentlich bekomm ich von Alternate heute noch ne neue im Austausch. Und ich wollt das Ding eigentlich auch noch im Laden "probehören"... 

Hab ich den Verkäufer gefragt, wenn ich schon lumpige 1500€ im Laden lasse, und nur 1 von 9 Teilen im Preis reduziert ist, ob er nicht noch ne Kleinigkeit draufpacken kann. Ich dachte an irgendwelche Kabel, Lüfter oder was weiß ich. Was macht der? Gibt mir das 4 Jahre alte Assassin's Creed in ner Papier-Hülle, einen schäbigen Terminplaner, und einen AMD-Schlüsselanhänger. 

Da war der Ausflug ins Lager (wo mein Tower eingeladen wurde) noch interessanter. Da fährt man nämlich in eine Halle, hält auf einer großen Metallscheibe, und dann wird das ganze Auto mal eben um 180° gedreht, damit man wieder geradeaus rausfahren kann. 

Edit: So, grad mit Alternate telefoniert. Ein sofortiger Austausch ist nicht möglich, ich muß das Ding entweder an Alternate schicken, damit sie es dann an Corsair schicken, oder eben selbst direkt an den Hersteller schicken. Super. Irgendwie ist immer irgendwas wenn ich bei Alternate Hardware kaufe... jedesmal nur Probleme... *grml*


----------



## soul4ever (4. Februar 2012)

Llares schrieb:


> 410€ um genau zu sein. Das sind 50€ mehr. Dafür ist die 7950  nix schneller und hat immer noch AF-Probleme. Also, warum sollte ich das nicht machen?


 


facehugger schrieb:


> So ganz stimmt das nicht:
> 
> 
> Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Ja jetzt, die letzten Tage war sie bei 400€ : Live-Preisentwicklung für Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    und meine auch, sie wäre lieferbar gewesen.


Und ja, die 7950 ist besser, in allen Belangen der gtx 580 überlegen. Klar sie hat kein physX, aber damit brauchst du mir jetzt nicht anzukommen 

Was für ein Problem mit AF soll denn bestehen? Außer das es brutal gut geworden ist?


----------

